# R they breeding or are they Fighting ?



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

i have 2 red bellied piranhas which inhabit in a 35gallon tank.. i recently filled the tank with aquatic plants and a piece of drift wood. i noticed they started to get as little teritorial.. they each took half the tank because i had previously placed the drift wood in the center of the tank at an angel which made a partion..

I noticed the tank was getting awfully crowded so i took it all out, and soon after i noticed the fishes circling each other with the bodies right next to each other, head to tail..

id like to know whether this is part of breeding or just a teritorial fight ?

Any help appreciated..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Don J said:


> i have 2 red bellied piranhas which inhabit in a 35gallon tank.. i recently filled the tank with aquatic plants and a piece of drift wood. i noticed they started to get as little teritorial.. they each took half the tank because i had previously placed the drift wood in the center of the tank at an angel which made a partion..
> 
> I noticed the tank was getting awfully crowded so i took it all out, and soon after i noticed the fishes circling each other with the bodies right next to each other, head to tail..
> 
> ...


Sounds like breeding or at least what my breeding pairs used to do. Do they change to a darker color too? Do you see them blowing into the rocks or moving your substrate???


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah they have both gone blackish recently, this has just started maybe 2hours ago, i have not seen any moving of rocks, but they both seem to have they're mouths open up wide, and are breathing wierdly. Right now they are going round in a circle rubbing on each other and trying to get the occasional bite here and there. In the night yesterday i heard splashing, when i went to the tank i saw the roof of it dripping water.

Thnx for the help....


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

They have also been moing from one side of tank to middle then back..

They have bittin fins :S and one has cut lip :S


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds like fighting to me... How big are your P's??


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

i say fighting


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

they're about 6 inches, they have now got fins missin:S is this normal? and are bites to fins anythin to worry bout?!

THNX


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep! They are definitely going at it. I would suggest doing a water change and when you do it make it a couple of degrees colder. This will simulate the rains that occur in the natural habitat when mating. I always fed mine extra well if I didn't see eggs after a while. When mine were breeding I found they would breed on a more constant basis if they felt food was a plenty.


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Aight will do, thnx guys for the help, appreciate it alot..
PEACE!


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

just did water change, they started fighting again after temp change and water change.. :S is this all normal, and will this tell me about their sex? both males both females?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

maybe its time for a bigger tank


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

gluck mate.... fingers crossed


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I think they are fighting man. Usually p's when breeding should swim side to side. If they dont have any fins, I'd definately look into a bigger tank. About 75 gallons.


----------

